# Research and Selection of a Projector



## tolienbosheit (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey all. Longtime lurker, first time poster. I am a senior undergraduate student and am the Technical Director for my College's main stage production of Harold Pinter's "Old Times" this fall, and our scenic designer has specified projections for the upstage center window unit. 

We would like to rear-project images of the British Coastline or floating clouds in the windows (the upstage part of the window unit will have a projection screen built in). The wall unit the window will be inset into is approximately 30ft wide and 12ft tall. The window is compromised of three individual windows each measuring 6ft wide and 9ft tall (for a combined width of 18ft wide and 9ft tall). The window unit is centered horizontally on the wall while vertically they start at the ground and go up to the 9ft mark.

Now, the designer has said the size of the window-units and the wall unit can be altered if needed and that the projection is the important aspect of the design - the dimensions she chose were for aesthetic taste only. My thought, and the thought of the Lighting Designer (who will be choosing the projections), is that we can use the wall itself as "shutters" for keeping the image only within the windows themselves. By freeing ourselves from the restriction of matching the projection directly to the screen size, I feel we have more flexibility in what projector(s) we are able to use (as well as leaving the scenic designer's aesthetic dimensions intact).

Here's my problem: I can find plenty of information on creating rear projection screens - both on a budget and with proper material. What I'm having trouble with is finding information concerning projectors themselves. I guess I'm looking for recommendations on how to research projectors or some well-known names to look into.

Here's the tech specs/information I know at this point:
~Aspect Ratio of entire window unit: 2:1
~Aspect Ratio of a single window: 1:1.5
~Depth from lens to screen: Short. 10ft at most. (Set the projector facing upstage and use a mirror to reflect the beam back to the window units?)
~We have three PCs available to run projections. Alternatively the department also has a MacPro with a QLab license, though I we'd need to upgrade to ProVideo.
~Cost is a major consideration. The entire production budget is around $3,250USD or so.

Current Thoughts on Projection options:
~One projector for the entire wall.
~Three smaller projectors blended for each window (or possibly project different images on each window).
~One projector to cover as much of the window unit as possible and use a conventional lighting fixture to blend the edges (rotating gobo, color, or something along those lines...we're not sure on this one yet and also not sure if it would even turn out...if anyone has tried this, I would love to hear what your results were).

Thanks for your time and help. Let me know if I'm missing any information here...
~Aaron


----------



## seanandkate (Jul 22, 2011)

I've covered a 30' spread from about 12' back with a BenQ MX810, and it was bright enough to compete with stage lights. If you were concerned, you might step up to its brighter brother, the BenQ MX812. I would think that having only one projector might simplify your life.


----------



## BillESC (Jul 23, 2011)

The BenQ MX812ST will provide a 20' wide image at 12'. To cover your 18' requirement the projector will need 10.94"


----------



## seanandkate (Jul 23, 2011)

BillESC said:


> The BenQ MX812ST will provide a 20' wide image at 12'. To cover your 18' requirement the projector will need 10.94"


 
Sorry -- I was unclear. That was my horizontal distance from screen to projector. Bill's right, my actual THROW distance to the centre of the screen probably was closer to 18'.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 27, 2011)

One of the best places to start your research on different projectors is Projector Central. There you can limit your search to specific criteria and then compare models.

Your budget may be your biggest limitation (since what you actually get for projection may be quite a small percentage of that budget). You may want to consider purchasing used as well.


----------



## doctrjohn (Jul 29, 2011)

Are you looking to purchase or rent a projector? If renting, I would suggest contacting your local rental house first to see what they have available; both for projectors and lenses. Once you know what your choices are you can figure out how to make it work. A knowledgeable rental house should also be able to offer some suggestions/input about how to get the best result from their gear.

Best,
John


----------

